# kindle reset and sd card



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

My kindle froze for the first time yesterday.  It wouldn't turn off or respond to a soft reset so I did the hard reset.  I didn't take my sd card out (this is my first kindle and first time needing to reset) and when it reset I lost everything on the sd card and my kindle wouldn't recognize it at all.  I went to my account, resent my books, and installed a new sd card.  I started to transfer a book back to the sd card, and low and behold, all the books I had previously on the sd card now showed up as being on the new sd card.  Any advice or similar experiences with resetting with a sd card?  Did I not wait long enough before installing a new card?  Thanks! D


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have done a hard reset twice with the Kindle on and a SD card installed (I never take my SD card out). I've never had a problem. I don't think the problem is what you did. There is obviously some isolated problem in your Kindle.

Steve


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Steve.  This is the first time since I've had it I've had any type of problem.  I'm hoping it's just an isolated incidence!


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

just another thought-I had just downloaded a sample and then turned my kindle off to charge it.  When it was charged, I turned it back on and it was acting slow when I turned the page.  Do you usually turn your kindle off when charging?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I never turn it off when charging. I recently ran into the slow page turning problem myself. I did a hard reset and all was fine again.

Steve


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My girlfried Julie is visiting her sister in Columbia, SC this week.  Julie's sister owns a K1, which Julie was not aware of.  Julie told her I owned one, and her sister informed her that her K had frozen and she was going to send it away to be fixed.  I told Julie to have her sister call me and I would walk her through a soft and hard reset, which would probably fix the problem.  
It didn't.
Her battery is charged.  She has a page open, but it will not move to any other page or turn off.  I told her to try the hard reset a couple more times and I would post a query here to see what to do next.  She has no SD card.  Only ten books on it.  It's about a year old and this is the first problem.  
Any suggestions I can pass on?
thanks, deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's not resetting with a hard reset I think she needs to contact Amazon CS.  If still under warranty they should replace it for her.  You said it was 'about' a year old -- if not quite a year, she should call sooner rather than later or she might be out of luck.  I don't know if, after the warranty has run out, they might offer to replace for $180 as they do if there has been an 'accident'.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ann.  I think she got it with the Oprah discount.  So I'm thinking over a year old probably.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Noooo. . . . .the Oprah discount was just last October-ish. . .so she should still be good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

oh...you're exactly right, Ann.  duh.  Is it Monday?  LOL.
I will let her know.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Even though she says it is charged, I would still try the reset while it is plugged in.  Have her hold the button down for several seconds.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^She did that, it worked.  YAY!!  Thanks everyone for suggestions.
deb


----------

